
Show HN: An opensource, distributed app store - zubairq
http://appshare.co
======
gus_massa
The use of the VB6 logo can cause you problems. It's more in the abandonware
field, but big corps lawyers sometimes enforce the trademarks just in case.
Also, at first look I thought it was a warez site.

Anyway, I tried it and it was a form editor that is similar to the old VB6
form editor. Very nice, I still miss it when I need to make a simple form with
two buttons, a textbox and some simple logic behind.

~~~
zubairq
Yeah, your right, I have already been asked from someone at MS (not in an
official capacity though) to take down the VB6 logo. Ok, good to hear that you
found it similar to the old VB6 form editor. I guess I am on the right track
then. I'll continue and try to make all the VB6 style controls in November

------
zubairq
Appshare is a distributed appstore which distributes apps as a HTML file. Ask
me any questions you may have here.

~~~
idclip
the mobile handelling is lacking, ill check it out when im at a desktop

~~~
zubairq
Yep, it doesn't work on mobile yet.

